# Buying netbook under 10k



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 2, 2012)

I am in need of netbook under 10k, capable of running browsers and videos from youtube.


Basically it will be used for browsing and surfing that's it...
It should run java/flash player based browser in it.

I am using Reliance netconnect datacard so it should also support usb ports..


----------



## dr.rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

I dnt think you can get netbooks at 10K.. 

Get Asus Eee PC for 14K max !


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2012)

avoid all the cheap netbooks. minimum you'll need a netbook with 2nd gen Atom with 2GB ram but of what i have seen they come with 1GB and can't be expanded. Windows 7 will run extremely sluggish and even normal task like copying a movie takes long time.

Want a netbook? raise budget to 18-20k and grab one with AMD C50 or if possible E450.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ Sam don't you think these netbooks are overpriced?? At 18-20k, they are very close to 2nd gen pdc territory which is better than e450 too and offers similar graphical performance as its under clocked hd 3000.

The 14k ones should be good for op's usage and for his work, he can install ubuntu which is enough for all his tasks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Sam don't you think these netbooks are overpriced?? At 18-20k, they are very close to 2nd gen pdc territory which is better than e450 too and offers similar graphical performance as its under clocked hd 3000.



thats the problem. E450 based netbook cost almost 25k where i3 kills it. and battery life too is not bad either at 4hr vs 7hr. max price for netbook should be 20k. But its not AMD's fault. Netbooks come with Windows preinstalled that cost a good amount and installing windows on a netbook is not easy either for those who don't have access to external dvd writer or know how to make bootable pendrive. Still with out without OS, 20k should be upper limit.



vickybat said:


> The 14k ones should be good for op's usage and for his work, he can install ubuntu which is enough for all his tasks.



yup. Linux or XP will run fluently as i have used a EEE PC with both but Windows 7 is way too heavy even with 2GB ram.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 14, 2012)

How is HP MINI 110 ? 17K in flipkart


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2012)

Price wise, its is fine. Go for it.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 14, 2012)

if you can extend your budget then go for this CLICK


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> if you can extend your budget then go for this CLICK





that is a beast laptop at such a low budget... But i am strickly can raise to 17k.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 21, 2012)

I am going For HP Mini 110 ?

Is it ok... ??

i want mainly for browsing.... that;s it..


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a HP Mini 110 bought online one and half years back. It does not have Home, End, Page Up, Page Down keys. Browsing and generally working is irritating. Please check carefully before buying online.
Avoid 1024x600 resolution. Not good for browsing again as most of the sites are optimised for 1024x768.
Battery life is decent.

15.6 inchers will not give good battery life generally.

Have you considered a tablet - eg. Micromax Funbook?

How about this one Asus X43 X43U-VX083D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

This would have been perfect but left it because it did not fit my budget (I was looking for a replacement for my HP Mini)
Asus U32U-RX012D / Brazos / 2 GB / 320 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Netbook


----------



## RON28 (Jul 22, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> that is a beast laptop at such a low budget... But i am strickly can raise to 17k.



but you can get it for 18k at local dealers.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> but you can get it for 18k at local dealers.



the local dealers also tell me the same price as the flipkart mentenioned.


----------

